# Unknown language: Unurichadno



## Eliel

La escuche y quisiera saber si es una o varias palabras y si es en Hebreo y por supuesto su significado...
Espero que alguien me pueda ayudar a desifrar esta palabra o estas palabras....Gracias.


----------



## MaNitma

Hmmm..
Dónde la escuchaste? En cuál contexto (estás seguro de que es en Hebreo)?
Se dice como se escribe?


----------



## Eliel

De quien la escuche solo exclamaba esa palabra "unurichadnoooo"(como la escuche la escribo). 
Mis preguntas son:
*es una palabra(unurichadno, o unurishadno)?
*es mas de una palabra(un,uri,chad,no. o un,uri,shad,no)?
*es hebreo?
*o alguna otra lengua?


----------



## amikama

¿Y por qué crees que es hebreo? 

Yo no creo que sea hebreo, ya sea en una sola palabra o no. Voy a mover este hilo al foro de Otras Lenguas.


----------



## Eliel

Gracias, espero alguien la pueda traducir.


----------

